# Massey Ferguson model 2615



## Gillis (Dec 15, 2020)

I have a 2010 mf 2615. My son cranked a couple weeks ago, drove out to equipment area to unhook bush hog and it quit on him. I tried it, not getting fire or fuel. I got 2 fuel filters, to put on and by his referencing put them on in correct order. ( he’s only 12 but has been driving tractor or truck on farm awhile). Put filters on, it’s got a hand pump where filters go on , bottom line , don’t know if the lines needed bleeding etc Of course it wouldn’t fire up after filter instillation. I’m certain I’ve missed a step or 2!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Gillis,
You will have to bleed the fuel system all the way to the injectors. Open the fuel inlet connection at the filter to check for flow. If your tractor has a lift pump, you will have to turn on the key. You should have good flow at this point. Trickle flow is not good enough. If flow is weak, look for plugged fuel screen in the tank, at the lift pump inlet, in the top of the sediment bowl, etc. There is a bleeder screw in the top of each fuel filter. Open the bleeder screw and check flow till all air bubbles are gone. Crack open inlet connection at the injector pump and bleed. The fuel filters may have the o-ring installed incorrectly.... it goes up inside the filter housing, not around the filter. Crack open the injection lines at the injectors and crank till there is no air coming out. Close the connectors and she should start. In cold weather, you have to use glow plugs to get it going.


----------



## DennyB (Jun 18, 2021)

BigT said:


> Hello Gillis,
> You will have to bleed the fuel system all the way to the injectors. Open the fuel inlet connection at the filter to check for flow. If your tractor has a lift pump, you will have to turn on the key. You should have good flow at this point. Trickle flow is not good enough. If flow is weak, look for plugged fuel screen in the tank, at the lift pump inlet, in the top of the sediment bowl, etc. There is a bleeder screw in the top of each fuel filter. Open the bleeder screw and check flow till all air bubbles are gone. Crack open inlet connection at the injector pump and bleed. The fuel filters may have the o-ring installed incorrectly.... it goes up inside the filter housing, not around the filter. Crack open the injection lines at the injectors and crank till there is no air coming out. Close the connectors and she should start. In cold weather, you have to use glow plugs to get it going.


 Hello ! 
I, like Gillis here, also have a 2010 MF 2615. It's been a great tractor but now have a problem that sounds similar to his. Few days ago, I started it to move back into my building. Fine then. Just as backed into place, died on its own. Won't start; cranks, no ignition. With the assistance I had troubleshooting, believed that air in fuel line not a problem but that fuel shut off solenoid was. After that was replaced with new one, still won't start. Figured that air had gotten into system during solenoid replacement (?). With nut at injector loosened, see air bubbles come out, not fuel, when cranking it to start. Believed air would be chased out in relatively short time and then it'd start. Nope. Multiple trials and same behavior (air bubbles, no start). 
Am I on the right track at all or have I been mis-directed ? What should I do now (or stop doin') so it'll again be a quick start ? 
Thank you.
DB


----------

